# Duckwood maple cookie stand



## David Van Asperen (Mar 3, 2017)

Got a couple of these maple cookies (better than Girl Scout Cookies ) from @davduckman2010 awhile back and finally got around to doing something with em one done one to go

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 3, 2017)

That's awesome David! Did you do the drill stand as well? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 4, 2017)

@Tony thanks, and yes I did these are all pictures of the same project with the drill braces for the legs on the stand
Dave

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 4, 2017)

Love the inlay! Of course the primo wood really is gorgeous. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 11, 2017)

Super creative stand. I've never seen that before. Nicely done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duckman (Mar 11, 2017)

awesome job dave great looking base

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 11, 2017)

Interesting base

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chet Grant (Mar 22, 2017)

The legs look like old hand crank drills if so awesome idea wow!!!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 22, 2017)

That is exactly what they are


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 31, 2017)

Now I see where you are going! Wrench on @David Van Asperen !! Beautiful way of bring yesteryear into today! 
I will continue to Watch how you bring them into now with the wit of memory with a purpose!



Rodney

Reactions: Like 1


----------

